# olduğu kadar / olduğuna kadar



## tzesyneas

Merhaba hepinize!
*'Olduğu kadar*' ne zaman kullanıldığını anlamaya çalışarak *'olduğuna kadar' *tümceyi bir sitede gördüm. Şimdi biraz şaşırdım.
Ellerimdeki dilbilgisi kitabında yazıldığı gibi ''-diği + kadar'' çift olarak kullanılır. Örneğin: İstanbul'un güzel olduğu kadar başka bir şehirde kalmadım.
*'olduğuna kadar'* doğru bir tümce mi? Olduysa, ne zaman kullanılır? örnek verebildiyseniz daha kolay anlayabilirdim. 
Şimdiden teşekkür ederim.

Düzeltmeleriniz bana her zaman yardımcı olurlar.


----------



## shiningstar

Sana da merhaba tzesyneas,



> Ellerimdeki dilbilgisi kitabında yazıldığı gibi ''-diği + kadar'' çift olarak kullanılır. Örneğin: *İstanbul'un güzel olduğu kadar başka bir şehirde kalmadım*.


 
Eğer bu cümle *elindeki *(ellerindeki DEĞİL, singular olmalı) dilbilgisi kitabında bu şekilde verilmiş ise YANLIŞ verilmiştir. *İstanbul'un olduğu kadar güzel başka bir şehirde kalmadım*.

Gördüğün gibi "-diği kadar" bir karşılaştırma tümlecidir. İngilizce'de "as much as", "to the extent of" ve "not only .... but also..." kalıplarına karşılık gelir.
Örnek olarak:
Onun olduğu kadar inatçı birine rastlamadım (I've never seen a person as stubborn as he is)
İstanbul güzel olduğu kadar tarih dolu bir şehirdir. (Istanbul is not only a beautiful city but also full of history)
Anlayabildiği kadar (to the extent of his/her understanding)

Sanırım "*olduğuna kadar*" ifadesi yanlış kullanılmış ancak buna karar vermek için daha fazla "context" gerekiyor.


----------



## shafaq

Fanilasının renginin ne olduğuna kadar sordular.
They questioned him up to that what was the color of his underwear.
Kız arkadaşının nereli olduğuna kadar herşeyi araştırdım.
I investigated all up to that from where is his girl friend.
.
One more example:
Atlantis'in gerçekliğinden tut da; nüfusunun kaç olduğuna kadar araştırdım. 
I studied all apart from the realness of Atlantis up to how many its population was.


----------



## tzesyneas

*İstanbul'un olduğu kadar güzel başka bir şehirde kalmadım*.
maalesef kanunu yanlış anladığmdan kendi kendime yazdığımdan bu örnek yanlıştı...
Örnekleriniz, düzeltmeleriniz çok yardım eder. teşekkür ederim. 
Anlayabildiğim kadar:
1. 'Anlattığı kadar Almanya'da güzel bir hayatı vardı' 
2. 'Onun olduğu kadar tembel öğrenci yok'
3. 'Yabancı dilin öğrenmesi zor olduğu kadar ilginç ve faydalıdır' gibi cümleler yapılabilir, değil mi?


----------



## tzesyneas

tzesyneas said:


> *İstanbul'un olduğu kadar güzel başka bir şehirde kalmadım*.
> maalesef kanunu yanlış anladığmdan kendi kendime yazdığımdan bu örnek yanlıştı...
> Örnekleriniz, düzeltmeleriniz çok yardım eder. teşekkür ederim.
> Anlayabildiğim kadar:
> 1. 'Anlattığı kadar Almanya'da güzel bir hayatı vardı'
> 2. 'Onun olduğu kadar tembel öğrenci yok'
> 3. 'Yabancı dilin öğrenmesi zor olduğu kadar ilginç ve faydalıdır' gibi cümleler yapılabilir, değil mi?



*İstanbul'un olduğu kadar güzel başka bir şehirde kalmadım*. özür dilerim bunu siz yazdınız ve doğrudur. Benim yazdığım *İstanbul'un güzel olduğu kadar başka bir şehirde kalmadım. *Güzel kelimeyi yanlış kullandığımı anladım.


----------



## shafaq

tzesyneas said:


> *İstanbul'un olduğu kadar güzel başka bir şehirde kalmadım*.
> maalesef kanunu yanlış anladığmdan kendi kendime yazdığımdan bu örnek yanlıştı...
> Örnekleriniz, düzeltmeleriniz çok yardım eder. teşekkür ederim.
> Anlayabildiğim kadar:
> 1. 'Anlattığı kadar Almanya'da güzel bir hayatı vardı'
> 2. 'Onun olduğu kadar tembel öğrenci yok'
> 3. 'Yabancı dilin öğrenmesi zor olduğu kadar ilginç ve faydalıdır' gibi cümleler yapılabilir, değil mi?


Evet yapılabilir. Bununla birlikte 2. cümledeki "olduğu" kelimesini silerseniz daha kolay kavranır ve akıcı olur
2. 'Onun kadar tembel öğrenci yok'


Aynı şey "İstanbul'un olduğu kadar güzel başka bir şehirde kalmadım." için de geçerli. Doğru olmasına rağmen pek kullanılmayan(odd) bir kalıp. Benim kulağımı tırmalıyor. 
"İstanbul kadar güzel başka bir şehirde kalmadım." daha akıcı ve kolay anlaşılır şeklidir.


----------



## Rallino

Shafaq'ın düzeltmesine ek olarak:

1. 'Anlattığı kadar Almanya'da güzel bir hayatı vardı' 
_
Almanya'da, anlattığı kadar güzel bir hayatı vardı_ dersek kulağa daha hoş geliyor.

2. 'Onun olduğu kadar tembel öğrenci yok'
_
as much as + noun_ --> _noun + genitive kadar_. You don't need the word "olduğu".

Onun kadar tembel öğrenci yok.

3.'Yabancı dilin öğrenmesi zor olduğu kadar ilginç ve faydalıdır.

Here, the construction is correct, only, I'd like to add that it sounds better if you say:

*Yabancı dil öğrenimi, zor olduğu kadar ilginç ve faydalıdır.*


----------



## tzesyneas

Gerçekten, anlattıklarınız ettiği / anlattıklarınıza kadar elimdeki dilbilgisi kitabı yardım etmedi! 
Çok teşekkür ederim!


----------



## Rallino

tzesyneas said:


> Gerçekten, anlattıklarınız ettiği / anlattıklarınıza kadar elimdeki dilbilgisi kitabı yardım etmedi!



"Anlattıklarınız" is also considered a noun --> anlattıklarınız kadar.



tzesyneas said:


> Çok teşekkür ederim



Sorun değil


----------



## shiningstar

Rallino said:


> Shafaq'ın düzeltmesine ek olarak:
> 
> 1. 'Anlattığı kadar Almanya'da güzel bir hayatı vardı'
> 
> _Almanya'da, anlattığı kadar güzel bir hayatı vardı_ dersek kulağa daha hoş geliyor.


 
Ben tze'nin bunu kastettiğini sanmıyorum Rallino. Sanırım Tze "Anlattığı kadarıyla Almanya'da güzel bir hayatı vardı" demek istedi, yanılmış olabilirim tabii. 

Öyle mi Tze?


----------



## Rallino

shiningstar said:


> Ben tze'nin bunu kastettiğini sanmıyorum Rallino. Sanırım Tze "Anlattığı kadarıyla Almanya'da güzel bir hayatı vardı" demek istedi, yanılmış olabilirim tabii.
> 
> Öyle mi Tze?



Ah evet. Öyle olabileceği aklıma gelmedi. Haklı olabilirsiniz.


Tzesyneas_, _we don't know which sentence you meant, but here are two sentences similar to the one you wrote. They have different meanings though:

--> Almanya'da, anlattığı kadar güzel bir hayatı vardı_ = His life in Germany was as good as the way he described it.
_--> Anlattığı kadarıyla Almanya'da güzel bir hayatı vardı = _As far as he told us, he had a good life in Germany
_


----------



## tzesyneas

Evet doğru anladınız Shiningstar. 'Kadarıyla'yı ilk defa görmeme rağmen ne olduğunu anlayabilirim. Şimdi ise _'Almanya'da, anlattığı kadar' _ile farklılığı anlamışım.  anladığım doğruysa : Anlattığı kadarıyla Almanya'da güzel bir hayatı var*mış*"kullanmalı mıydım?


----------



## Rallino

tzesyneas said:


> anladığım doğruysa : Anlattığı kadarıyla Almanya'da güzel bir hayatı var*mış*"kullanmalı mıydım?



Hmm..Good point!  Indeed it sounds better that way


----------



## shiningstar

tzesyneas said:


> Evet doğru anladınız Shiningstar. 'Kadarıyla'yı ilk defa görmeme rağmen ne olduğunu anlayabilirim. Şimdi ise _'Almanya'da, anlattığı kadar' _ile farklılığı anlamışım. anladığım doğruysa : Anlattığı kadarıyla Almanya'da güzel bir hayatı var*mış*"kullanmalı mıydım?


 
Evet tzesyneas, çok doğru anlamışsın. Because we don't know what a life he lives there in germany. We only know what he told us, thus it's considered "hearsay or heresey" which both mean "rivayet/söylence/story" and takes "-mış" suffix.


----------



## tzesyneas

i keep recalling your advice! thank you


----------



## medeor

kitapta olduğu kadar diye geçse de bu kalıbı olmak dışında her fiille kullanırız.

İstanbul'un olduğu kadar güzel bir şehir görmedim. -> Yanlış.
İstanbul kadar güzel bir şehir görmedim. -> Doğru.

Dediğim gibi, bu kalıbı olmak dışındaki her fiilde kullanabiliriz.

Senin verdiğin kalem kadar sağlamını görmedim.
Senin anlattıkların kadar insanı rahatlatan bir şey yok.


----------



## Rallino

medeor said:


> kitapta olduğu kadar diye geçse de bu kalıbı olmak dışında her fiille kullanırız.
> 
> İstanbul'un olduğu kadar güzel bir şehir görmedim. -> Yanlış.
> İstanbul kadar güzel bir şehir görmedim. -> Doğru.
> 
> Dediğim gibi, bu kalıbı olmak dışındaki her fiilde kullanabiliriz.
> 
> Senin verdiğin kalem kadar sağlamını görmedim.
> Senin anlattıkların kadar insanı rahatlatan bir şey yok.



Yanlış anlaşılmaya sebebiyet vermemesi açısından, eklemekte fayda var: *Olduğu kadar* _hiç_ kullanılmayan bir kalıp değil.

Örneğin:
_
İstanbul güzel olduğu kadar gizemli de bir şehirdir._

Ya da;

_Bu şehir senin olduğu kadar benim de şehrim.
_


----------



## medeor

Doğru söylüyorsunuz. Sadece o anlamda düşünmüşüm.


----------

